# هـــل تعـــــــلم (ملف خاص عن طقس اسبوع الالام)



## حبة خردل (23 مارس 2010)

*هـــل تعـــــــلم (ملف خاص عن طقس اسبوع الالام)◄متجدد►*

*الجزء الاول**

هل تعلم لماذا لا نصلى صلوات الساعة (صلوات الاجبية) في أسبوع الآلام؟

لأن  الآباء اقتطفوا من سفر المزامير كل ما تنبأ عن الآم الرب يسوع، و هي  المزامير التي تقرأ قبل كل إنجيل في كل ساعة من ساعات البصخة.





هل  تعلم لماذا تضاء 3 شموع أثناء خدمة صلاة البصخة؟

ذلك رمزا لكلمة "نور"  سراج لرجلي كلامك و نور لسبيلي". و نحن في كل صلاة من البصخة نقرأ نبؤات و  مزمور و إنجيل فكل شمعه ترمز لقراءة من هذه القراءات الثلاثة.




هل  تعلم لماذا نصلى في أسبوع البصخة في الخورس الثاني ؟

لأن السيد المسيح  صلب على جبل الجلجثة (الإقرانيون) خارج أورشليم.
و قد جاء في الكتاب  المقدس "فلنخرج إليه خارج المحلة حاملين عاره"(عب 13 : 12)




هل تعلم  لماذا تقال طلبات الليل بلا مطانية (سجود) و بالعكس طلبات النهار؟

لأن  المطانية لا تكون إلا في أثناء الصوم نهارا.




هل تعلم ما السبب في  صلاة التجنيز التي تقام عقب قداس أحد الشعانين ؟

لأنه في أيام الاثنين و  الثلاثاء و الأربعاء لا يرفع بخور، فتقام صلاة تجنيز مقدما للذين يموتون  أثناء أسبوع الآلام.




هل تعلم لماذا لا تقام القداسات الإلهية أيام  الاثنين و الثلاثاء و الأربعاء في أيام أسبوع البصخة ؟

ذلك لأن خروف  الفصح كان يشترى في اليوم العاشر و يبقى تحت الحفظ إلى اليوم الرابع عشر  (خر 12 : 36)، حيث أن الخروف يذبح في اليوم المذكور بين العشاءين. و بما أن  يوم السبت كان بدء الفصح في السنة التي صلب فيها مخلصنا الصالح، فيكون ذبح  الخروف يوم الجمعة 14 نيسان بين العشاءين و بما أن مخلصنا له المجد صنع  العهد الجديد قبل ذبح خروف فصح اليهود بيوم واحد، فلا تكون ذبيحة في الأيام  من الاثنين إلى الأربعاء و في يوم الخميس رسم السيد المسيح سر الشكر.




هل  تعلم لماذا تقال ثوك تى تى جوم ... الخ؟

ذلك لأن هذه الصلاة وردت عدة  مرات في الكتاب المقدس .. منها ما ورد في سفر الرؤيا عن الأربعة و العشرين  شيخا أنهم يضعون أكاليلهم أمام العرش قائلين "أنت مستحق أيها الرب أن تأخذ  المجد و الكرامة و القدرة" (رؤ 4 : 11). و قد جاء في التقليد أن الرب يسوع  عندما كان يصلى ببكاء و عرق في بستان جثيمانى "و ظهر له ملاك يقويه" (لو 22  : 43)




هل تعلم لماذا لا تقال فقرة "باسوتير إن اغاثوس" أي "مخلصى  الصالح" إلا في الساعة الحادية عشر من يوم ثلاثاء البصخة ؟

 لأن التشاور  لصلب الرب يسوع بدأ من ليلة الأربعاء. فعملية الخلاص بدأت من هذا الوقت.  لذلك قررت الكنيسة أن يصوم أبناؤها أيام الأربعاء طوال السنة عدا أيام  الخماسين لنتذكر أن في مثل هذا اليوم ذهب الاسخريوطى إلى رؤساء الكهنة  للتشاور معهم في تسليم سيده.




هل تعلم لماذا تمنع قبلة يهوذا ابتداء  من ليلة الأربعاء إلى الانتهاء من خدمة قداس سبت الفرح؟

 ذلك لنتذكر  "قبلة الخيانة" التي جعلها يهوذا المسلم علامة لتسليم السيد "أبقبلة تسلم  ابن الانسان" (لو 22 : 48)




هل تعلم لماذا لا تقال الفقرة "صلب عنا  على عهد بيلاطس البنطى تألم و قبر و قام من بين الأموات .. إلى نعم نؤمن ..  في خدمة قداس خميس العهد ؟

 ذلك لأنه و إن كانت عملية الفداء قد تمت منذ  ألف و تسعمائة وثمانية و ثمانون سنة تقريبا إلا أننا نريد أن نكون في جو  أسبوع الآلام . و إلى يوم خميس العهد لم يكن يسوع له المجد قد صلب .. فلا  نقول صلب عنا .. الخ




هل تعلم لماذا لا تقال صلاة الصلح في خدمة قداس  خميس العهد؟

 ذلك لأن الصلح لم يتم إلا بالدم – عاملا الصلح بدم صليبه  فلنذكر أن اللـه احبنا أولا . و اللـه بين محبته لنا لأنه و نحن بعد خطاه  مات المسيح لأجلنا. (رو 5 : 8)




هل تعلم لماذا لا يقال المجمع و لا  الترحيم في خدمة قداس خميس العهد؟

 ذلك لأن القديسين لم يدخلوا الفردوس  إلا بعد الفداء. و قد كان اللص أول من دخل مع يسوع يوم الجمعة العظيمة..  "اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس".




هل تعلم لماذا يأتزر الكاهن بمئزرة  أثناء خدمة اللقان يوم خميس العهد؟

 ذلك تشبها بالسيد المسيح له المجد  الذي وضع هذا الرسم المقدس "قام عن العشاء و خلع ثيابه و أخذ منشفة و اتزر  بها ثم صب ماء في مغسل وابتدأ يغسل أرجل التلاميذ و يمسحهما بالمنشفة التي  كان متزرا بها"(يو 13 : 4 - 15)




هل تعلم لماذا توضع صورة الصلبوت في  الوسط يوم الجمعة العظيمة ؟

 ذلك لأن الكنيسة تقصد أن تجمع كل الأفكار و  الأنظار حول صليب رب المجد الذي به كان الخلاص للبشرية جمعاء. فهو الذي  كانت ترمز إليه الحية النحاسية "كما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغى  أن يرفع ابن الإنسان" (يو 3 : 14) و ذلك إتماما لما قاله الرسول بولس "أمام  عيونكم قد رسم يسوع المسيح بينكم مصلوبا"(غل3 :2)




هل تعلم لماذا  توضع الورود و الرياحين أمام أيقونة الصلبوت ؟

 ذلك لأن السيد المسيح أخذ  من بستان جثيمانى ، و بأى شئ تشير الكنيسة إلى البستان إلا بالورود و  الرياحين.




هل تعلم ما هو الطرح الذي يقرأ في أسبوع البصخة ؟

 إن  الكنيسة المقدسة تحرص دائما على أن يفهم أبناؤها كل ما يقرأ عليهم من  الأقوال الإلهية ، فتطرح أمام المؤمنين شرحا مختصرا وافيا لكل إنجيل يقرأ  في أسبوع البصخة.




هل تعلم من هو العبد المملوك؟

 يروى لنا التاريخ  أحداث سوق النخاسة، حيث كان البشر يباعون ويشترون كالبهائم، و كان السيد  حرا في العبد الذي يشتريه يستعبده إلى أن يموت أو يطلقه حرا (يعتقه ) متى  شاء. و كان بعض العبيد بعد العتق يذهب و يبيع نفسه مرة ثانية لسيد آخر. و  مثل هذا العبد الذي يستهين بالحرية كانت عبوديته واجبة على الدوام. و قد  وضع علماء الكنيسة أيام العبيد المملوكين ميمر العبد المملوك و هو تشبيه  عظيم بين كيف أننا كنا عبيد للـه و أحرار في الوقت ذاته إلا أننا بعنا  أنفسنا للشيطان فأراد السيد الرب أن يعتقنا و يشترينا لنفسه مرة أخرى،  فاشترانا بدمه الكريم "لأنكم اشتريتم بثمن" (1كو6 : 20) الأمر الذي كلفه  الشيء الكثير – التجسد و الصلب – فما أروع معاني ميمر العبد المملوك.




هل  تعلم لماذا نضرب الميطانيات (سجود) يوم الجمعة العظيمة ؟

 ذلك أننا نتجه  إلى كل جهة من الجهات الأربعة بالسجود للـه لأن اللـه موجود في كل مكان  "أين اذهب من روحك و من وجهك أين اهرب" (مز 139 : 7) فنسجد له شكرا على  محبته، إذ أن كل الآلام التي تحملها كانت بسبب خطايانا و لخلاصنا و  باتجاهنا إلى كل الجهات نعنى أن ذبيحة الصليب كانت لخلاص العالم كله "هكذا  أحب اللـه العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون  له الحياة الأبدية"(يو 3 : 16)




هل تعلم أن الكنيسة تعلم بأن  الأناجيل الأربعة تقرأ في أيام الاثنين و الثلاثاء و الأربعاء و الخميس من  أسبوع البصخة فتقرأ بشائر متى و مرقس و لوقا و يوحنا كل بشارة في يوم من  الأيام ؟

 ذلك لأن حوادث الآلام كتبت في الأربع بشائر باتفاق عجيب و لكي  نسمو في حياتنا الروحية يجب أن نقرأ الكتاب المقدس "فتشوا الكتب لأنكم  تظنون أن لكم فيها حياة أبدية و هي تشهد لي"(يو 5 : 39)




هل تعلم  لماذا نقول عن ليلة سبت الفرح "ليلة أبو غالمسيس"؟

 ذلك لأنه في هذه  الليلة نسمع قراءة سفر الرؤيا بأكمله في الكنيسة، و أول كلمة في سفر الرؤيا  باللغة اليونانية "ابوكلابسيس" و معناها الرؤية، و قد حرفت إلى كلمة "أبو  غالمسيس" التي تسمى بها صلاة هذه الليلة المباركة



♫ الموضوع متجدد ♫

 ◄◄ الجزء التاني-معلومات هامة ◄◄

**◄◄ الجزء التالت-مقارنة بين خروف الفصح والصلب ◄◄*


*◄◄ الجزء الرابع-معلومات هامة ◄◄*


*◄◄ **الجزء الخامس-لماذا الصليب** ◄◄*


*◄◄ **الجزء السادس - احداث اسبوع الالام **◄◄*




*وكل عام وانتم بخـ†ـير
*

* :t39:♫جاري اضافة العديد من المواضيع والمعلومات♫:t39:




سلام †لمسيـ†ـيح

*

​


----------



## النور الجديد (23 مارس 2010)

سلام المسيح معك

أختي حبة الخردل 
مشكوره لسردك هذا الموضوع الرااااائع

معلومات مهم جدااااااااااا
ويستحق التقيم

وبصراحه يوجد معلومات اول مره اعرفها 

الرب يبارك مجهودك
وتعب محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (23 مارس 2010)

*

موضوع ---------------مميز   ---------------



شكرا جدا ليكم

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 مارس 2010)

*مجهود مبارك....
أشكــــــــــــــــرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (23 مارس 2010)

النور الجديد قال:


> سلام المسيح معك
> 
> أختي حبة الخردل
> مشكوره لسردك هذا الموضوع الرااااائع
> ...



*مرسي ليكي 

كلامك ده وسام 

سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## حبة خردل (23 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع ---------------مميز   ---------------
> 
> ...



*استاذي

ربنا يخليك

ده من بعض ما عندكم*☺​


----------



## حبة خردل (23 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *مجهود مبارك....
> أشكــــــــــــــــرك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> سلام ونعمه لكم
> *​



*شكراً ليك أ بو تربو  علي كلامك الجميل

ربنا معاك&#134;
*​


----------



## عادل نسيم (23 مارس 2010)

*  أختي حبة الخردل *
*شكراً علي الموضوع القيم الذى أفادنا كثيراً*
*الرب معك ويباركك ويحفظك*


----------



## حبة خردل (24 مارس 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> *  أختي حبة الخردل *
> *شكراً علي الموضوع القيم الذى أفادنا كثيراً*
> *الرب معك ويباركك ويحفظك*



*أخي عادل 

اتمني ان تكون قد استفدت من هذا الموضوع اكبر استفادة

الرب يبارك هذة الايام المقدسة

شكراً لك*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (24 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا جدا للمعلومات القيمه دي
فيها معلومات اول مره اعلمها
شكرا ليكي
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## happy angel (24 مارس 2010)

> *
> ذلك أننا نتجه إلى كل جهة من الجهات الأربعة بالسجود للـه لأن اللـه موجود في كل مكان "أين اذهب من روحك و من وجهك أين اهرب" (مز 139 : 7) فنسجد له شكرا على محبته، إذ أن كل الآلام التي تحملها كانت بسبب خطايانا و لخلاصنا و باتجاهنا إلى كل الجهات نعنى أن ذبيحة الصليب كانت لخلاص العالم كله "هكذا أحب اللـه العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية"(يو 3 : 16)*​


*
ميرسى ياقمر موضوع راااااائع

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 مارس 2010)

ضحكة طفل قال:


> يارب سلام
> شكرا جدا للمعلومات القيمه دي
> فيها معلومات اول مره اعلمها
> شكرا ليكي
> ...



شكراً ليك علي كلامك الجميل 

اسعدتيني بمرورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## حبة خردل (25 مارس 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *
> ميرسى ياقمر موضوع راااااائع
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​




شكراً ليكي

الموضوع نوّر بوجودك​


----------



## حبة خردل (28 مارس 2010)

*†نستكمل معاً الجزء التاني من سلسلة هل تعلم**†
(معلومات هـــــــــــــامة)

*هل تعلم لماذا لم يشرب المسيح مزيج الخل  والمر؟

مزيج الخل والمر كان يعطى  للمصلوبين ... لا لكي يزيد من عذاباته، لكن ... هذا المزيج كان مخدر...  مخدر للألم كالمورفين ... كان يستخدم لكي يقلل من آلام المصلوب !!!
لكن المسيح رغم كل آلامه الرهيبة إلا أنه رفض أن يشرب المزيج ( متى 34:27)  لأنه أتى إلى الأرض لكي يتألم من أجلنا ويخلصنا...
فخطايانا كثيرة وعظيمة، لذلك الثمن المدفوع لأجلها يجب أن يكون عظيما...  فهو قال "الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألا أشربها؟" (يو11:1...
------------

 المسيح جلد مرة ولا مرتين ؟؟؟

 المسيح جلد مرتين وليس مرة!!
أول مرة جلد فيها المسيح كان في دار رئيس الكهنة لما كان منتظرا أن يعرض  أمام الكهنة... (مت 63:22).. والذين جلدوه هم اليهود وليس الرومان... وفي  أثناء الجلد والإستهزاء نظر إلى بطرس لما صاح الديك فبكى بطرس بكاء مر (مت  61-63:22)....

 والمرة الثانية كما تعرفون هي  الأربعين جلدة من الرومان قبل أن يصلب...

 المصلوب لا يجلد!!أي إنسان محكوم عليه بالصلب لا يجلد كما ينص  القانون الروماني... لكن المسيح جلد قبل الصلب كاسرا قانون الرومان...هذا  حدث لأن بيلاطس أمر بجلد المسيح أملا في أن ينال المسيح تعاطف الشعب  اليهودي، فيتفادى صلبه... لأن بيلاطس إعترف عدة مرات ببر المسيح وبراءته من  التهم المنسوبة له، لكن خطته فشلت... فتسبب في زيادة عذابات المسيح  الجسدية...

----------

 هل تعلم لماذا مات المسيح سريعا؟
 المسيح مات سريعا بسبب العذابات التي  نالها قبل أن يصلب... فالجلد تسبب في إصابة الرئتين ونزيف داخل القفص  الصدري ونزيف خارجي ... مما أدى إلى صعوبة في التنفس وضعف في عمل الوظائف  الحيوية في الجسم ... وعندما نقرأ الكتاب جيدا نجد أن المسيح لم تكسر ساقاه  لأن الجنود وجدوه قد مات، أما اللصان فكانا حيان، فكسروا ساقهم...
حتى أن بيلاطس تعجب لسرعة موت المسيح (مر44:15)

---------

 هل تعلم من هو الجندي لونجينوس ؟؟؟

 الجندي لونجينوس هو الذي طعن المسيح ثم  آمن وأصبح شهيدا وتعيد له الكنيسة مرتبن في السنة!!
طعن الجندي لونجينوس المسيح في جنبه ليتأكد من أنه قد مات... ثم آمن  بالمسيح وهو على الصليب مهانا ضعيفا... لكنه أدرك أن هذا الضعف كان قمة  القوة لأن محبة المسيح لأعداءه على الصليب غلبت كل قوى الشر...
---------

 هل تعلم لماذا سلم يهوذا  الإسخريوطي معلمه ؟؟؟
 يهوذا الإسخريوطي لم يتوقع صلب المسيح!!
عندما ندقق في أحداث الصلب، نجد أن يهوذا أحب المال أكثر من الله، مما دفعه  إلى تسليم المسيح لليهود بثلاثين من الفضة... وهنا نجد أن يهوذا سلم  المسيح على أساس أنه بريء ولم يفعل شرا، وبالتالي عندما يحاكمه اليهود  سيجدوه بريء ويفرجون عنه ... ويكون هو المسيا المنتظر ، وبهذا يكون قد كسب  المال وفي نفس الوقت ينال المسيح البراءة ... ويقيم مملكة ويكون ليهوذا  النصيب الأكبر فيها ، لكن لم تتحقق خطة يهوذا وحدث ما لم يكن في حسبانه  وحكم على المسيح بالصلب ... حينها ندم يهوذا على ما فعله وأدرك هول الكارثة  وتذكر تحذيرات المسيح المتكررة له، فأرجع الثلاثين من الفضة إ ى الكهنة  واعترف بأنه أسلم دما بريئا...وفي ندم ويأس ذهب وشنق نفسه...
-----------

 ما الذي جعل اللص يؤمن بالمسيح ربا  ومخلصا؟؟
 في بداية الصلب، نجد أن اللصان كلاهما  كانا يعيران المسيح على أنه مجرما مثلهم...لكن ماذا حدث حتى يؤمن ديماس  اللص بالمسيح؟

1.كان اللصان يسبان ويلعنان المسيح واليهود والرومان الذين صلبوهما ... أما  المسيح فلم يقل كلمة شريرة، بل على العكس، فقد طلب من الله أن يغفر لهم  لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون... ولم يكن يرد على تعييرات ديماس  وجيسماس(اللص اليسار) .... أنا أتخيل أن اللص عندما رأى هذا الموقف ذهل  وقال في نفسه " ما هذا الإنسان العجيب ؟! كيف يسامح صالبيه... يالهذه  المحبة العظيمة!!" ... وعند هذا الوقت توقف ديماس عن تعيير المسيح... وشعر  بأن المسيح إنسان بار وقديس... لكنه لم يدرك بعد لاهوت المسيح...
2.سمع ديماس المسيح يطلب من يوحنا الحبيب وهو في قمة آلامه أن يهتم  بالعذراء ويعتبرها أمه... فتعجب من محبة المسيح، وفي نفس الوقت اندهش من  محبة العذراء ويوحنا الحبيب للمسيح, فهما تبعاه إلى الصليب ولم يخافا من  الجنود الرومان واليهود مثل باقي التلاميذ... فبدأ قلب ديماس يلين ويتحول  من قلب حجر إلى قلب لحم... فمحبة المسيح أذابت قلبه ... لكن هل هذا يكفي  حتى يؤمن ديماس بألوهية المسيح المصلوب المهان الضعيف؟ لا...لا يكفي...
3.إظلمت الشمس، وتزلزلت الأرض، والصخور تشققت، والأموات قاموا، والحجاب  انشق نصفين ... حينها ربط ديماس الأحداث كلها ببعضها البعض بعمل النعمة  فانفتحت عيناه وأدرك ديماس حقيقة المسيح وصرخ بكل قوة وقال
" أذكرني يارب متى جئت في ملكوتك"...
فسمع الوعد المبارك من المسيح "الحق الحق أقول لك أنك اليوم تكون معي في  الفردوس"...
"طوباك أنت أيها اللص الطوباوي "






​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (28 مارس 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا 

شكرا للمجموعة هل تعلم 

ربنا يبارك في جهودك الطيبة 
متابعة​


----------



## حبة خردل (31 مارس 2010)

*رد: هـــل تعـــــــلم (ملف خاص عن طقس اسبوع الالام) متجدد*

 
[Q-BIBLE]"أطاعَ حتَّى الموتَ، موتَ الصَّليبِ"​ 
 (في2: 8)​[/Q-BIBLE]
*لماذا الصليب**؟؟*
 
لماذا يموت ابن الله عنا؟ قضية فهمناها… لكي يخلصنا من خطايانا… "لأن أجرة الخطية هي موت" (رو23:6)، "وبدون سفك دم لا تحصل مغفرة" (عب22:9). فالمسيح بموته عنا ولأجلنا.. دفع الدين.. وأمات الموت بموته. 

والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه الآن..

 *لماذا موت الصليب؟*​ 
لماذا لم يمُت المسيح في طفولته بيد هيردوس بين آلاف الأطفال؟ ويكون حينئذٍ قد وفـىّ الديـن بموته عنا. لماذا لم يمُت المسيح موتاً طبيعياً على فراشه كباقي الناس؟

لماذا لم يتم قتل السيد المسيح بطريقة أخرى غيـر الصليـب؟ كالحـرق أو الرجـم أو قطع الرأس بالسيف.

*المسيح اختار  الصليب:*

لم يكن موت المسيح بالصليب حادثاً مفاجئاً له، بل قيل: "فخرج يسوع وهو عالم بكل ما يأتي عليه" (يو4:18).. بل قد سبق وأنبأ عن طريقة موته، معلناً أنه قد اختارها بإرادته الحرة، وبتدبير، له مغزى وحكمة.. "وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إلىَّ الجميع. قال هذا مشيراً إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعاً أن يموت" (يو32:12-33).
 
وتكلم مرة أخرى عن صلبه بوضوح قائلاً: "ها نحن صاعدون إلى أورشليم، وابن الإنسان يسلم إلى رؤساء الكهنة، والكتبة فيحكمون عليه بالموت، ويسلّمونه إلى الأمم لكى يهزأوا به ويجلدوه ويصلبوه، وفى اليوم الثالث يقوم" (مت18:20-19).
 
وعندما أراد بيلاطس أن يسلم يسوع لليهود ليقتلوه بطريقتهم (أي بالرجم).. أجابوا بخبث: "لا يجوز لنا أن نقتل أحداً" (يو31:18) مع أنهم قتلوا اسطفانوس بعده بقليل من الشهور.. كانت طريقة القتل التي يتبعها اليهود هي الرجم.. ولم يكن يسوع يريد أن يرجم بل أن يصلب.. لذلك علّق معلمنا يوحنا البشير على كلمة اليهود بقوله: "ليتم قول يسوع الذي قاله مشيراً إلى أية ميتة كان مزمعاً أن يموت" (يو32:18).
 
لقد أراد الرب يسوع أن يُقتل بمشورة كهنة اليهود لأنه ذبيحة مقدسة.. وأن يقتل بأيدي الرومان لكي تتم ذبيحته بطريقة الصليب.. فهو يريد الصليب. 

وأعلن هذه الإرادة منذ البداية في حديثه مع نيقوديموس: "وكما رفع موسى الحية في البرية هكذا ينبغي أن يرفع ابن الإنسان، لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو14:3-15). 
 
وفي مرة أخرى يتحدث السيد المسيح مع اليهود معلناً طريقة موته قائلاً: "متى رفعتم ابن الإنسان، فحينئذ تفهمون أنى أنا هو" (يو28:8). 
 
كان الصليب خطة واضحة في ذهن السيد المسيح.. بل كان إرادة مدبرة.. بل كان شهوة يريد تحقيقها "لي صبغة أصطبغها، وكيف أنحصر حتى تكمل؟" (لو50:12) ، "الكأس التي أعطاني الآب ألاَّ أشربها؟" (يو11:18). 
 
بل الأكثر من هذا أنه هناك رموز وإشارات في العهد القديم للصليب، أي أن الصليب كان هدفاً في ذهن المسيح منذ الأزل وقبل التجسد.. الحية النحاسية، عصا هرون، والعود الذي ألقاه موسى في الماء فصار حلواً، كانت كلها رموزاً للصليب. وعندما بارك يعقوب ابنيْ يوسف عمل بيديه علامة الصليب. وعند حرب بني إسرائيل مع عماليق، كان موسى رافعاً يديه بشكل صليب للصلاة.. وعند تحرك الجماعة المقدسة في البرية كانوا يتحركون في شكل صليب، فخيمة الاجتماع تتحرك في الوسط، وفى كل جانب لها يتحرك ثلاثة أسباط.. ثلاثة شرقاً، ثلاثة غرباً، ثلاثة جنوباً، ثلاثة شمالاً.

هذه جميعها لم تكن مصادفة، بل كانت قصداً في ذهن الله.. فالمسيح عندما تجسد كان يقصد أن يُصلب.

*لماذا  لم يمُت المسيح موتاً طبيعياً؟ *

لو مات المسيح كأي إنسان… مَنْ كان يستطيع أن يدّعي أنه مات عنا؟  لو مات المسيح لأنه شاخ وتهالك جسده كباقي البشر.. لكان موته خاصاً به.. ولو مات المسيح في شبابه بأحد الأمراض أو بحادثة عارضة.. لظننا أنه يستحق الموت.

لقد مات المسيح عنا.. لذلك كان لابد وأن يموت فى شبابه.. وبطريقة غير طبيعية.. لابد أن يُقتل من أجلنا.. لم يكن موت المسيح له.. بل لنا.. لم يكن المسيح مستحقاً الموت.. بل نحن.. لم يمُت المسيح موته.. بل موتنا.. لذلك مات مصلوباً.
 
*لماذا  لم يقبل المسيح أن يُرجم؟ *

"فرفعوا (اليهود) حجارة ليرجموه. أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازاً في وسطهم ومضى هكذا" (يو59:8). 
 
ومرة أخرى "فتناول اليهود أيضًا حجارة ليرجموه. أجابهم يسوع: أعمالاً كثيرة حسنة أريتكم من عند أبى. بسبب أي عمل منها ترجمونني؟… فطلبوا أيضاً أن يمسكوه فخرج من أيديهم" (يو31:10، 32، 39). 
 
وفي مرة أخرى.. "فقاموا وأخرجوه خارج المدينة، وجاءوا به إلى حافة الجبل الذي كانت مدينتهم مبنية عليه حتى يطرحوه إلى أسفل. أما هو فجاز فى وسطهم ومضى" (لو29:4- 30). 
 
إن الموت بالرجم أو بالطرح من أعلى الجبل سيؤدى حتماً إلى تكسير العظام.. والسيد المسيح لا يريد أن عظامه تنكسر. 

وقد سبق وحدد هذا بوضوح.. في طقس خروف الفصح حيث قال: "وعظماً لا تكسروا منه" (خر46:12)، "لا يبقوا منه إلى الصباح ولا يكسروا عظماً منه" (عد12:9). 
 
وقيل في المزمور: "كثيرة هي بلايا الصديق (المسيح)، ومن جميعها ينجيه الرب (بالقيامة). يحفظ جميع عظامه، واحد منها لا ينكسر" (مز19:34-20).
 
وعندما جاء العسكر ليكسروا سيقان المصلوبين "لم يكسروا ساقيه، لأنهم رأوه قد مات.. لأن هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل: عظم لا يُكسر منه" (يو33:19-36). 

أراد يسوعنا الحبيب أن يحفظ عظامه سليمة لا تنكسر "لأننا أعضاء جسمه، من لحمه ومن عظامه" (أف30:5). 

الكنيسة هي جسد المسيح وعظامه.. لم يرد أن يفتتها.. هو يريد كنيسة واحدة سليمة غير منقسمة.

"أيها الآب القدوس، احفظهم في اسمك الذين أعطيتني ليكونوا واحداً كما نحن" (يو11:17)، "ليكون الجميع واحداً، كما أنك أنت أيها الآب فىَّ وأنا فيك، ليكونوا هم أيضاً واحداً فينا، ليؤمن العالم أنك أرسلتني.. أنا فيهم وأنت فىَّ ليكونوا مُكملين إلى واحد" (يو21:17-23). 
 
كان الصليب هو وسيلة الإعدام الوحيدة التي تحفظ الجسد سليماً غير مفتت أو منقسم.
 
*لماذا  لم يمُت المسيح بقطع الرأس؟*

كان قطع الرأس وسيلة إعدام المواطنين الرومانيين، أما الصليب فكان للعبيد والرعايا.. لم يكن المسيح يتمتع بشرف الجنسية الرومانية!

لقد استشهد القديسان بطرس وبولس في يوم واحد.. مات بولس بقطع الرقبة لأنه كان مواطناً رومانياً (راجع أع25:22) أما بطرس فمات بالصليب منكساً.. لأنه كان يهودياً ولا يتمتع بالمواطنة الرومانية. 

كان لابد للسيد أن يموت مصلوباً وليس بقطع الرقبة.. ليس فقط لأنه لا يتمتع بالمواطنة الرومانية.. بل لأنه كان يريد هذا.. 

إن المسيح للكنيسة - كالرأس للجسد.. "إياه جعل رأساً فوق كل شيء للكنيسة، التي هي جسده، ملء الذي يملأ الكل فى الكل" (أف22:1-23)، "ننمو في كل شيء إلى ذاك الذي هو الرأس: المسيح، الذي منه كل الجسد مركباً معاً ومقترناً بمؤازرة كل مفصل، حسب عمل، على قياس كل جزء، يحصل نمو الجسد لبنيانه في المحبة" (أف15:4-16).
 
كيف ينفصل المسيح (الرأس) عن الكنيسة (الجسد)؟ "وهو رأس الجسد الكنيسة" (كو18:1)، "لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضاً رأس الكنيسة، وهو مخلص الجسد" (أف23:5).
 
أراد السيد أن يحتفظ برأسه ملتصقة بجسده؛ لكي يعلن لكل الأجيال أنه لن ينفصل عن كنيسته الواحدة إلى الأبد.

*لماذا  لم يمُت المسيح بالحرق؟ *

كان هناك شيء آخر بعد الموت هو القيامة..  كان لابد أن يقوم المسيح من الموت.. ولابد أن يظهر لتلاميذه؛ ليتيقنوا من القيامة.. وكان لابد أن يكون الجسد الذي دفن هو هو الذي يرونه بعد القيامة، دون أن يتغير؛ حتى يتأكدوا من أن الذي مات هو الذي قام، وليس آخر.. فلو مات المسيح محروقاً.. فكيف كان سيقوم؟ هل بالجسد المحروق المتفحم؟! وكيف يسير وسط الناس بجسد محروق مرعب ومخيف؟ أم يقوم بالجسد بعد أن يزيل عنه آثار الحرق، ويرجع إلى نضارته الأولى وجماله؟ 

كيف حينئذٍ يتأكدون من حقيقة القيامة.. وهم يرون جسداً آخر يمشى بينهم غير الذي دفنوه؟! 

نفس الكلام يقال أيضاً عن الموت رجماً.. هل كان سيقوم بجسد سليم يشككهم في القيامة.. أم يقوم بجسد متكسر؟ وكيف سيمشى عندئذ ويستعلن قيامته للجميع؟ 

وأيضاً من جهة قطع الرقبة… كيف سيقوم… حاملاً آثار الموت في جسده ليحقق قيامته؟ 

كان الصليب هو الوسيلة الوحيدة للإعدام التي تترك أثراً في جسد المسيح، هذا الأثر لا يعطل القيامة، كما أن القيامة لا تستدعى محو هذا الأثر.. فقام المسيح حاملاً علامات الصليب في جسده مؤكداً أن الجسد الذي دفن هو الذي قام..

فلنسأل توما الذي قال: "إن لم أبصر في يديه أثر المسامير، وأضع إصبعي في أثر المسامير، وأضع يدي في جنبه، لا أومن" (يو25:20). 
 
بماذا كان سيتأكد توما من القيامة: لو مات المسيح محروقاً، أو مرجوماً، أو مقطوع الرأس؟

لقد ظهر السيد لهم "ثم قال لتوما: هات إصبعك إلى هنا وأبصر يدي، وهات يدك وضعها فئ جنبي، ولا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمناً.. لأنك رأيتني يا توما آمنت!" (يو27:20، 29).

لقد تأكدت القيامة.. لأنهم رأوا بعيونهم آثار الصليب والموت في الجسد.. دون أن تعطل هذه الآثار القيامة.. ودون أن تلغى القيامة هذه الآثار.. فكيف كان يحدث هذا لو كان السيد المسيح مات محروقاً، أو مرجوماً، أو مقطوع الرأس؟

لقد هتف معلمنا يوحنا من جهة المسيح: "الذي سمعناه، الذي رأيناه بعيوننا، الذي شاهدناه، ولمسته أيدينا" (1يو1:1). 
  
*هل  من أسباب أخرى تحتم الصليب؟ *

 الصليب هو الوسيلة الوحيدة التي تجعل الميت واقفاً على رجليه (قائماً) برهان القوة.. لم يقع المسيح ميتاً.. ولكنه مات قائماً (واقفاً). 

إن الصليب يستعلن لنا تلازم الموت والقيامة في شخص السيد المسيح.. عندما قام تكلم عنه الملاك قائلاً: "أنتن تطلبن يسوع الناصري المصلوب. قد قام!" (مر6:16). 
 
كان مصلوباً وهو قائم، وكان قائماً وهو مصلوب.. وهكذا رآه أيضاً يوحنا الرائي: "خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح" (رؤ6:5).
 
والصليب أيضاً يجعل السيد المسيح مرتفعاً عن الأرض.. ليجذب إليه الجميع "وأنا إن ارتفعت عن الأرض أجذب إلىَّ الجميع" (يو32:12 ).
 
فليست القيامة والصعود فقط تربطانا بالسماء "فإن كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوق، حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله" (كو1:3).

ولكن الصليب أيضاً يرفع عيوننا وأذهاننا إلى فوق، حيث المسيح المصلوب، عالياً بعيداً عن جاذبية الأرض، وثقل الحسيات والشهوات.. 

ج- الصليب أيضاً جعل السيد المسيح يهزم الشيطان في عقر داره.. حيث قيل عن الشيطان: "رئيس سلطان الهواء، الروح الذي يعمل الآن في أبناء المعصية" (أف2:2).
 
فكأن السيد المسيح يقول له: أنت رئيس سلطان الهواء اغتصاباً وظلماً.. (فهو ليس رئيسًا على الإطلاق).. ولكن دعني آتيك في عقر دارك، وأهزمك هزيمة منكرة في الهواء بالصليب.

د- وبالصليب رفع عنا السيد المسيح اللعنة.. فمكتوب "المعلق ملعون من الله" (تث23:21) وقد فسر ذلك معلمنا بولس بقوله: "المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس، إذ صار لعنة لأجلنا، لأنه مكتوب: ملعون كل من عُلق على خشبة" (غل13:3).
 
هذه اللعنة التي أصابت جنسنا بسبب المخالفة التي سقط فيها آدم.. "ملعونة الأرض بسببك" (تك17:3).. وليست خطية آدم فقط بل كل خطايا البشر التي تستجلب اللعنة "ملعون كل من لا يثبت في جميع ما هو مكتوب في كتاب الناموس ليعمل به" (غل10:3).
 
هـ- والصليب موت مؤلم… وأراد السيد أن يتألم عنا؛ ليرفع عنا آلام الخطية.. "نراه مكللاً بالمجد والكرامة، من أجل ألم الموت، لكي يذوق بنعمة الله الموت لأجل كل واحد. لأنه لاق بذاك الذي من أجله الكل وبه الكل، وهو آت بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد، أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام" (عب2: 9). "لأنه في ما هو قد تألم مجرباً يقدر أن يعين المجربين" (عب18:2). "مع كونه ابناً تعلم الطاعة مما تألم به وإذ كمل صار لجميع الذين يطيعونه، سبب خلاصٍ أبدى" (عب8:5-9). "ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع، الذي من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه (خلاص البشر)، احتمل الصليب مستهيناً بالخزي" (عب2:12).
 
حقاً أن الموت رجماً أو حرقاً هو موت مؤلم، ولكن لا يوجد ما يماثل فظاعة آلام الصليب، وما يصاحبها من خزي وعار، وفضيحة وعرى.

و- الصليب يتكون من محورين: أحدهما يربط السماء بالأرض، والآخر يربط الشعب مع الشعوب.. ويجتمع الجميع في بؤرة واحدة هي الرب يسوع نفسه، الذي قال عن نفسه: "ولى خراف أُخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة، ينبغي أن آتى بتلك أيضاً فتسمع صوتي، وتكون رعية واحدة وراعٍ واحد" (يو6:10).
 
"لأنه هو سلامنا، الذي جعل الاثنين واحداً، ونقض حائط السياج المتوسط، أي العداوة. مبطلاً بجسده ناموس الوصايا في فرائض، لكي يخلق الاثنين فى نفسه إنساناً واحداً جديداً، صانعاً سلاماً، ويصالح الاثنين في جسد واحد مع الله بالصليب، قاتلاً العداوة به" (أف14:2-16).
 
ز- كما كانت شجرة في الفردوس يتدلى منها ثمرة جميلة تحمل داخلها السم.. أكلتها حواء (الحياة) فماتت. هكذا كان الصليب خشبة يتدلى منها ثمرة "لا صورة له ولا جمال فننظر إليه، ولا منظر فنشتهيه" (إش2:53).. ولكنها ثمرة تحمل داخلها الترياق.. أكلها الموت فمات.. مات الموت، ذاك الذي قتل الجميع.. لقد داس المسيح الموت بموته.. "أين شوكتك يا موت؟" (1كو55:15).. لقد خدع الشيطان حواء بجمال الثمرة.. واصطاد المسيح الموت بحقارة الصليب.. انخدعت حواء فأكلت وماتت.. وانخدع الشيطان فهجم على الشجرة الجديدة، فانهزم وتقيد بقيود الصليب.

ح- الصليب يجعل السيد المسيح يموت وهو في وضع الكاهن، الذي يرفع يديه للصلاة، حتى تكون الذبيحة مقبولة.. فهو الكاهن وهو الذبيح، وهو الله الذي يقبل الذبيحة.

ط- صار الصليب علامة المسيحيين "فإن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة، وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهو قوة الله" (1كو18:1).
 
هل كان يمكن أن تكون علامة المسيحية الأحجار التي يرجمون بها.. أو النار التي يحرقون بها.. أو السيف الذي يقتلون به؟

لقد اختار لنا سيدنا علامة مقدسة.. هي في الأصل رمز اللعنة.. ولكنها صارت بالمسيح رمز القوة والقداسة والبركة.. الصليب علامة القوة، لأن المسيح لم يصلب عن ضعف 
بل بإرادته.. والصليب علامة الفخر، لأن المسيح لم يصلب عن استحقاق، بل 
من أجلنا.. 

لو مات المسيح مقهوراً.. وبالرغم من إرادته.. لو حاول المسيح الهروب من الصليب.. ثم صُلب مغلوباً على إرادته.. لكان الصليب عاراً لنا، وبرهان ضعف وهزيمة.. ولو مات المسيح بالصليب دون خطة، ودون قصد؛ لكان الصليب علامة عار وخزي..
 
 والآن مات  المسيح بإرادته، واختار طريقة موته..​ 
 وكان موته  من أجلنا، وسبب خلاص أبدى لنا..​ 
 وقام المسيح  من الموت ناقضاً أوجاع الصليب..​ 
 فحق لنا  أن نفخر، ونتقوى بهذا الصليب المجيد.


من كتاب همسات روحيه
لنيافة الانبا رافائيل

*يتبع..,*






































*†††*
​ 


​


----------



## حبة خردل (31 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> 
> شكرا للمجموعة هل تعلم
> 
> ...



مرسي ليكي يا قمراية

بركة الايام المقدسة تكون معاكي وتحميكي


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مارس 2010)

ملف راااااااااااائع جدا 
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا كتير ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## حبة خردل (1 أبريل 2010)

*V*​ *المسيح فصحنا*
 
*" لأن فصحنا أيضاً  المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا " ( 1 كو 5 : 7 )*​ *



*​ 

+ ذبح موسى حمل الفصح فى أرض مصر ، ثم خرج بنو  إسرائيل من مصر ( خر 12 ) .



+ حمل الفصح كان يشوى بالنار ، رمز لآلام الصليب  التى حلت على المسيح وقيل : " صار قلبى كالشمع ، قد  ذاب فى وسط أمعائى " ( مز 22 : 14 ) .


+ لنتأمل آلام ربنا يسوع المسيح : " فتفكروا فى الذى إحتمل من الخطاة مقاومة لنفسه مثل هذه  لئلا تكلّوا وتخوروا فى نفوسكم " ( عب 12 : 3 ) .


+ حمل الفصح كانوا يأكلونه على أعشاب مرة ( خر 12 : 8 ) لنتذكر مرارة الخطية التى أوصلتنا  لمرارة الإنفصال عن الله وتسببت فى موت الفادى .


+ حمل الفصح كانوا يأكلونه مع فطير بلا خمير  ، هذا يرينا أهمية الإنفصال عن خمير وشرور العالم ، وأن نعيش بالتقوى فى  الزمن الحاضر .


+ حمل  الفصح كانوا يرشون دمه على العتبة العليا والقائمتين (  خر 12 : 7 ) ، ونحن نحتاج إلى رش دم المسيح على قائمتى حياتنا ،  النفس والجسد ، وعلى العتبة العليا ، اى الروح .وايضاً القائمتين إشارة إلى حياتنا الأرضية ،  والعتبة العليا إلى السماويات " لأن المسيح لم يدخل  إلى أقداس مصنوعة بيد أشباه الحقيقية بل إلى السماء عينها " ( عب 9 : 24 )


 ​+ حمل الفصح نجى أبكار إسرائيل " فأرى الدم وأعبر عنكم " ( خر 12 : 13 ) ، ودم  المسيح ينجينا من الدينونة الأخيرة .


​ 
​


----------



## حبة خردل (1 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ملف راااااااااااائع جدا
> تسلم ايدك
> شكرا كتير ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​



مرسي ليك كوكومان

ربنا يعطيك بركة الايام المقدسه
​


----------



## حبة خردل (3 أبريل 2010)

نكّس  رأسه:ُ الذين يُصلبون عادة يرفعون الرأس للتنفس  ولن ينكسوا الرأس إلا  بعد آخر نسمة في حياتهم، أما السيد المسيح فلكي يبرز دوره الاختياري أحنى  رأسه أولاً كمن ينام، أو كمن يخضع ليعلن أنه حمل ثقل خطايانا وشرورنا، إذ  يرى البعض أنه بتنكيس رأسه أعلن مدى ثقل خطايانا        
 التي حملها بإرادته عنا+++احناء الرأس أيضًا يعلن عن خضوعه و...طاعته لأبيه  الذي يُسر بتقديم ابنه الوحيد ذبيحة حب عن البشرية     

أسلم الروح: لم تغتصب  حياته منه بالقوة، بل سلمها بكامل حريته. لقد قال  للآب:"في يديك استودعك روحي" معبرًا عن قبوله للموت باختياره، فدية عن  كثيرين+++

مات السيد المسيح سريعًا قبل اللصين، ربما لأن جسمه كان نحيفًا،  ولأن شخصه كان رقيقًا، فلم يحتمل كل هذه الآلام. أو لعله سمح لنفسه بالموت  قبلهما ليدرك الكل أنه مات بإرادته، إذ سل...م روحه في يدي الآب في الوقت  الذي اختاره. لقد خضع للموت بإرادته لا عن التزام، وإنما خلال نصرته بالحب.        

لكن واحدًا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة،وللوقت  خرج دم وماء
جُرح الرب في  آلامه، ومن هذا الجرح خرج دم وماء... الماء للغسل، والدم  للشرب، والروح  لقيامته. فالمسيح وحده هو رجاؤنا وإيماننا  وحبنا. رجاء في قيامته، وإيمان  في الجرن، وحب في السرّ++ ويرى البعض أنهما رمز للعهدين القديم       
 (الماء) والجديد (الدم) حيث فيه تم العهد وتمتع رجال العهدين بالخلاص      
لأن هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل:عظم لا يُكسر  منه++تشير العظام في  العبرانية إلى قوة الجسم، بكونها تكَّون الهيكل العظمي للإنسان. فعدم كسر  عظامه يرمز إلى أن السيد المسيح وإن كان قد قَبِلَ أن يصلب كما في ضعفٍ،  لكن في ضعفه قوة. فالخطية تكسر عظامنا وتنزع عنا قوتنا لكن الخطية لم تقدر  أن        
 تكسر أو تسحق عظام المسيح، إنما وقف بثبات يحمل ثقل خطايانا حتى يخلصنا  منها



​


----------



## حبة خردل (7 أبريل 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]طقس صلوات اسبوع الآلام[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ينقسم اليوم الى خمس ساعات نهاريه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]باكر – الثالثه – السادسه – التاسعة – الحادية عشر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) 

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وخمس ساعات مسائية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الاولى – الثالثه – السادسه – التاسعة – الحادية عشر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وفي يوم الجمعة العظيمة تضاف الساعة الثانية عشر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يحسب اليوم من الغروب الى غروب اليوم التالي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تقام صلوات البصخة خارج الخورس الأول لأن السيد المسيح صلب خارج المحلة(أورشليم) "فلنخرج إذاً اليه خارج المحلة حاملين عاره" (عب 13[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: 12-13) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكذلك ذبيحة الخطية تحرق خارج المحلة لكي ندرك بشاعة الخطيه التي سببت طرد آدم من الفردوس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يوضع ستر أسود على المنجلية والأعمدة وتوضع صورة السيد المسيح وهو مصلوب أو في بستان جثيماني[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يقرأ انجيل متى يوم الُثلاثاء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]انجيل مرقس يوم الأربعاء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]انجيل لوقا يوم الخميس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]انجيل يوحنا يوم أحد العيد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من ليلة الأربعاء الى آخر يوم سبت الفرح لايقبل الكهنة والشعب بعضهم بعض[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في الأزمنه الأولى كانت الكنيسة تقيم الصلوات كل ساعة في وقتها[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ترتيب قراءات ساعات البصخة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]النبوات تقرأ النبوات قبل الآنجيل اشارة الى ان العهد القديم يكمله العهد الجديد واظهار لما تنبأ به الأنبياء عن آلآلام السيد المسيح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تسبحة ثوك تي تي جوم (لك القوة والمجد .....) 12 مرة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هي تقال بدل المزامير في كل ساعة لأن المزامير مملوءة بنبوات عن السيد المسيح منذ الميلاد وحتى صعوده الى السموات ولكن الكنيسة تريد ان تركز اهتمامنا في آلام السيد فقط[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هذه التسبحة مأخوذة من الكتاب المقدس وتنشدها الملائكة أمام عرش الله (رؤ 4: 9)، (رؤ 5: 12-13)‘ (رؤ 7: 12[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تضاف جملة "مخلصي الصالح" ابتداء من الساعة الحادية عشر يوم الثلاثاء حيث بدأ رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة يتشاورون في القبض على السيد المسيح وقتله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تضاف جملة "قوتي وتسبحتي هو الرب، وقد صار لي خلاصاً مقدساً" من ليلة الجمعة لأن الخلاص أستعلن بقوة على الصليب في يوم الجمعة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المزمور والأنجيل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]


· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اختارت الكنيسة الآيات الخاصة بالآم السيد الرب وموته[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مقدمة الأنجيل لحن كي أيبرتو أو دمجاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فصل من الأنجيل يقرأ قبطي ثم عربي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مقدمة الطرح – الطرح – ختام الطرح[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الطرح هو تفسير للأنجيل الذي تمت قراءته[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الطلبــــة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]توجد طلبة للصباح مع المطانيات وطلبة للمساء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ختام الصلوات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لحن أبؤورو (يا ملك السلام) باللحن الحزيني[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أمين الليلويا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
·[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]طلبة ختام الصلاة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أحداث أسبوع الآلام[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ليلة الأثنين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الأستعداد لأن يوم الرب قريب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يوم الأثنين[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]خلال هذا السبوع كان السيد الرب يقيم في بيت عنيا ويذهب في الصباح الى أورشليم[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]في الصباح عندما نزل من بيت عنيا الى أورشليم مر بشجرة التين الغير مثمرة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عند دخول السيد الرب الى الهيكل طرد باعة الحمام والصيارفة[/FONT]*​ 
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ليلة الثلاثاء[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أجتهدوا ان تدخلوا من الباب الضيق" (لو 3: 34[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]يوم الثلأثاء[/FONT]*​ 
 *[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السيد المسيح يلعن شجرة التين فيبست[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الثور يعرف قانيه والحمار معلف صاحبه، وأما أسرائيل فلم يعرفني[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"[/FONT]*​ 
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ليلة الأربعاء[/FONT]*​ 
 *[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اهمية السهر في حياة المؤمنين[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]انجيل العذاري الحكيمات[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الساعة الحادية عشر "أصر الفريسين أمراً أنه أن عرف أحد أين هو فليدل عليه ليمسكوه" (يو 11: 57[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*​ 
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]يوم الأربعاء[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المرأة التي سكبت الطيب في بيت سمعان الأبرص (وهي تمثل النفس الشاهدة للرب المفرحة لقلبه المكسور من خيانة تلميذه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ليلة الخميس[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]خيانة يهوذا[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]يوم الخميس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]*
 

*[FONT=&quot]اليوم الأول من      الفطير[/FONT]*
 

*[FONT=&quot]ممارسة الفصح تحتاج      الى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:-[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ذبح خروف الفصح[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رش الدم على قائمتي الباب وعتبت الباب[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]شوي الخروف صحيحا من دون أن يكسر منه عظم[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اكل الخروف مع الفطير والأعشاب المرة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عدم ابقاء شيء منه الى الصباح[/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]أرسل السيد الرب      اثنين من تلاميذه لأعداد الفصح في بيت مار مرقس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تأسيس سر التناول[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قام السيد الرب بغسل      أرجل التلاميذ[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]صلوات الفصح[/FONT]*
 *[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رفع بخور باكر[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صلاة باكر والثالثة والسادسة والتاسعة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قداس اللقان[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]القداس الألهي[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الساعة الحادية عشر من البصخة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ليلة الجمعة العظيمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​ 
 *[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تكلم السيد الرب عن الروح القدس وعمله في الكنيسة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السيد الرب في بستان جثيماني[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]القبض على السيد المسيح[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]محاكمة رب المجد[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]انكار بطرس ثلاث مرات وصياح الديك[/FONT]*​ 
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]يوم الجمعة العظيمة[/FONT]*​ 
 *[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]باكر : المحاكمة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الثالثة :الرب يسوع يسلم ليجلد ويبصق في وجهه ويستهزأ به[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السادسة : ساعة الصلب[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التاسعة : الرب يسوع يسلم الروح في يدي الآب[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الحادية عشر : طعن مخلصنا الصالح في جنبه بالحربة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]· [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الثانية عشر : الدفن

ملخص آحداث أسبوع الآلام






[/FONT]*​


----------



## حبة خردل (7 أبريل 2011)

*أحد الشعانين*



* ما هي حقيقة عيد الشعانين أو أحد السعف، ولماذا يحتفل المسيحيون بهذه الذكرى؟


** - يحتفل المسيحيون في أحد الشعانين، بذكرى دخول المسيح إلى أورشليم. وقد  اعتاد الناس في بعض البلدان أن يحتفلوا بهذه الذكرى بطرق تقليدية مختلفة.  يذهب البعض إلى الكنائس برفقة أولادهم ويحملون الشموع المزيّنة بالزنابق  والورود، كما يحمل البعض الآخر سعف النخل وأغصان الزيتون، ويسيرون مع جموع  المؤمنين هاتفين: "أوصنا لابن داود، مبارك الآتي باسم الرب أوصنا في  الأعالي" (متى9:21).* 



* إن هذا العيد هو عيد دخول المسيح الإله الذي ظهر بالجسد إلى أورشليم. فقد  جاء المسيح من الله معلماً وكارزاً. كان كاهناً ونبياً وملكاً. دعا الناس  إلى التوبة والخلاص. علّمهم المحبة، محبة الله ومحبة القريب. أحبهم، عطف  عليهم وساعدهم, فرح مع الفرحين، وتألم مع المتألمين. عمل العجائب، فأشبع  الجياع وسقى العطاش، شفى المرضى وأقام الموتى. ولكن جوهر رسالته كان الخلاص  والفداء، فآمن الكثيرون به وبرسالته ولكن البعض الآخر لم يؤمن. وأراد  الكثيرون أن ينصبوه ملكاً عليهم، لكي يمنحهم القوة والغلبة على أعدائهم.  ولكن المسيح أفهمهم أن مملكته ليس مملكة أرضية بل سماوية.* 



* لماذا دخل المسيح أورشليم راكباً على حمار، وما هي الفكرة الأساسية لدخوله إلى أورشليم؟


** عندما لاحظ المسيح أن بعض الناس آمنوا به وبرسالته، وأن الكثيرين لم  يؤمنوا، أراد أن يوقظ عقولهم، ويقودهم إلى الله بأسلوب جديد، فاستعمل  الأسلوب الدرامي أو التمثيلي في شرح رسالته جرياً على عادة الأنبياء في  العهد القديم. فعندما كان الأنبياء قديماً يشعرون بأن الكلمات أصبحت لا  تجدي إزاء جمود الناس وعدم مبالاتهم بكلام الله، كانوا يلجأون إلى طرق  يستطيعون بواسطتها إيصال كلمة الله وتعاليمه إلى الناس بأساليب جديدة  مختلفة، وهذا ما كان يسوع بصدده، أن يجلب الناس إلى الإيمان والخلاص.* 


* فعند اقتراب عيد الفصح وهو أهم الأعياد الدينية بالنسبة لليهود - كانت  المدينة المقدسة وجميع القرى المجاورة تعج بالزوار، الذين جاءوا إلى  أروشليم لإتمام واجباتهم الدينية. ويقدر أحد المراجع اللاهوتية عدد الذين  جاءوا آنذاك إلى المدينة المقدسة لأجل عيد الفصح بأنهم كانوا حوالي مليونين  ونصف المليون نسمة، مع العلم أن البعض يعتقد أن هذا الرقم مبالغ فيه. ولم  يكن هناك وقت أنسب من ذلك لكي يصل يسوع إلى الناس وبالأحرى إلى أكبر عدد  منهم. فالمدينة كانت مزدحمة، وقلوب الناس في تلك الفترة كانت تتأجج  بالعاطفة الدينية. والمعروف أن دخول المسيح إلى أورشليم لم يكن عملاً  عفوياً أو وليد ساعته، إذ لا بد أن يكون السيد قد رتبه بإتقان. وعندما كان  يسوع برفقة تلاميذه والجموع حوله يسيرون باتجاه المدينة المقدسة، عند بيت  فاجي وهي قرية قريبة من أورشليم، أرسل يسوع اثنين من تلاميذه حتى يحضرا  جحشاً وأتاناً ليركب عليهما ويدخل المدينة كملك وديع متواضع. وتقول القصة  كما وردت في إنجيل متى: "ولما قربوا من أورشليم وجاءوا إلى بيت فاجي عند  جبل الزيتون، حينئذ أرسل يسوع تلميذين، قائلاً لهما: اذهبا إلى القرية التي  أمامكما، فللوقت تجدان أتاناً مربوطة وجحشاً معهما فحلاهما واتياني بهما،  وإن قال لكما أحد شيئاً فقولا الرب محتاج إليهما، فللوقت يرسلهما. فكان هذا  كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل: قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك يأتيك  وديعاً راكباً على أتان وجحش ابن أتان. فذهب التلميذان وفعلا كما أمرهما  يسوع وأتيا بالأتان والجحش ووضعا عليهما ثيابهما في الطريق وآخرون قطعوا  أغصاناً من الشجر وفرشوها في الطريق، والجموع الذين تقدموا والذين تبعوا  كانوا يصرخون قائلين: "أوصنا لابن داود، مبارك الآتي باسم الرب، أوصنا في  الأعالي، ولما دخل أورشليم، ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة من هذا؟ فقالت الجموع  هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل" (متى 1:21-11).* 
* وهكذا نرى أنه عندما دخل المسيح إلى أورشليم، دخل كملك وديع، فالتفت حوله  الجموع يفرشون ثيابهم في الطريق ويقطعون أغصان الشجر ويفرشونها في الطريق  أيضاً، كما أنهم كانوا يصرخون: "أوصنا لابن داود، مبارك الآتي باسم الرب،  أوصنا في الأعالي". ومن هنا جاءت فكرة عيد الشعانين، وأصبح المؤمنون  يحتفلون قبل الفصح بأسبوع، بعيد دخول المسيح إلى أورشليم.* 


* لماذا سار الناس وراء يسوع عند دخوله أورشليم؟* 



* -إن دخول المسيح أورشليم كانت تتمة لإحدى نبوات العهد القديم الواردة في سفر  زكريا القائلة: "ابتهجي جداً يا صهيون، اهتفي يا بنت أورشليم. هوذا ملكك  يأتي إليك، هو عادل ومنصور، وديع وراكب على حمار وعلى جحش ابن أتان" (زكريا  9:9).* 
* وهكذا تمت نبوة زكريا هذه بدخول المسيح إلى أورشليم. لقد تبعته الجموع  لأغراض كثيرة، بعضهم استمع إلى تعاليمه وآمن به، والبعض الآخر تبعه لغاية  الشفاء وسد الاحتياج، لا سيما بعد أن سمعوا عن قدرته على صنع العجائب. فكان  في نظرهم الشخص المناسب لسد احتياجاتهم المادية. والبعض الآخر اعتقد بأن  المسيح سيأتي ملكاً أرضياً يخلّص الناس من حكم الرومان، ويجعل النصرة للأمة  اليهودية، ولكن خاب ظن هؤلاء عندما قال لهم يسوع إن مملكته ليست من هذا  العالم.* 


* ما معنى: "أوصنا في الأعالي، مبارك الآتي باسم الرب؟* 



* -المعروف بأن المسيح هو من نسل داود، لذلك يُشار إليه ابن داود. وأما معنى  كلمة أوصنا في الأعالي فهو: "لتصرخ الملائكة في العلاء منادية لله، خلّصنا  الآن". وهي دعوة شعب متضايق يطلب من ملكه أو إلهه أن يهرع إلى خلاصه. ومعنى  كلمة أوصنا بحد ذاتها هو خلصنا الآن، وهي مقتبسة من المزمور 118 :"آه يارب  خلص، آه يا رب انقذ" (مزمور25:118). أما معنى بقية التحية، "مبارك الآتي  باسم الرب" فهي أيضاً اقتباس من المزمور 118 "مبارك الرب الذي يأتي إلى  أورشليم" (مزمور26:118).* 


* هل هناك رمز معين لفرش الثياب وأغصان الأشجار في الطريق أمام المسيح؟* 



* -في الواقع إن عادة فرش الثياب وأغصان الشجر في الطريق أمام زائر كانت متبعة  في العهد القديم. وهي تقليد يشير إلى المحبة والطاعة والولاء. ويذكر  الكتاب المقدس في سفر الملوك الثاني أن الجموع فرشوا ثيابهم وأغصان الشجر  وسعف النخل أمام "ياهو" أحد رجال العهد القديم عندما نصّب نفسه ملكاً  (2ملوك13:9). وأيضاً عندما دخل سمعان المكابي وهو قائد ثورة المكابيين إلى  أورشليم بعد انتصاراته على الحاكم (انتيخوس أبيفانوس) الذي نجّس الهيكل  وذبح الخنازير على المذبح وجعل أروقته مواخير للدعارة، وكان ذلك سنة 175  قبل الميلاد.* 
* وهكذا عندما دخل المسيح أورشليم أنشد الناس المزامير وفرشوا الثياب وأغصان  الشجر وحملوا سعف النخل، لأن المسيح هو الملك السماوي الذي جاء لكي يطهر  الهيكل من نجاساته. وأن عمل المسيح هذا هو أيضاً تتمة لنبوة ملاخي الواردة  في العهد القديم القائلة: "ويأتي بغتة إلى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه، وملاك  العهد الذين تسرون به" (ملاخي1:3). وهكذا فإن عيد الشعانين هو رمز لدخول  المسيح الانتصاري إلى أورشليم. فهو إله ورب هادٍ وفادٍ، معلم ومخلص، كاهن  وملك، يملك على قلوب المؤمنين به. فما أجمل أن نتبعه ونسير في خطاه نهتف مع  جموع المؤمنين: أوصنا في الأعالي مبارك الآتي باسم الرب * 

​


----------



## حبة خردل (8 أبريل 2011)

*احد الشعانين طقسياً*

يتميز هذا العيد بعدة أمور:


1. اللحن الشعانيني: الذي يحمل روح التهليل والفرح في كمال صورته (لحن افلوجي مينوس)

2. دورة الشعانين: والتي تشمل: باب الهيكل الكبير – أيقونات العذراء –  البشارة – الملاك ميخائيل – مارمرقس – مارجرجس – شفيع الكنيسة – الأنبا  أنطونيوس – الباب البحري – اللقان – الباب القبلي – يوحنا المعمدان... (12  صلاة وإنجيل) إرتباط دور الشعانين: بالخلاص – بالألم – بالعمل الخدمي  والشركة مع الله في العمل – الحياة الأبدية (الأبواب إشارة لأبواب أورشليم  السمائية). والاتجاه في الزفة (عكس عقارب الساعة)...

3. تلاوة الفصول الأربعة من البشاير الخاصة بالشعانين: (مت 21 : 1 – 17 ،  مر 11 : 1 – 11 ، لو 19 : 29 – 46 ، يو 12 : 12 – 23)... مما يدل على أهمية  حدث يوم الشعانين...

4. الجناز العام: وفكرته انشغال الكنيسة بآلام المسيح.


طقس رفع بخور عشية آحد الشعانين: إبصالية خاصة بالعيد من النوع الذي له 3 طرق فقط (سنوي – كيهكي –  الفرايحي) مما يدل على ارتباط كيهك بالشعانين (الولادة أو التجسد لأجل  اتمام الفداء ودخول أورشليم) فيها الربط بين بداية الخلاص بالتجسد وبدايته  بدخول أورشليم...

والشيرات بالطريقة الشعانيني... وبداية العشية حيث الصلاة بالطريقة  الفرايحي (الفرح بالخلاص) الشكر – أرباع الناقوس – أوشية الراقدين –  الذكصولوجيات – إفنوتي ناي نان – أوشية الإنجيل ثم المزمور والإنجيل – ثم  الأواشي – ثم التحاليل – ويلاحظ بعد افنوتي ناي نان يرتل الشعب كيرياليسون  باللحن الكبير 3 مرات ثم لحن افلوجي مينوس ثم طرح ثم اوشية الإنجيل ويطرح  المزمور سنوياً ويفسر الإنجيل عربيا ويرد بهذا المرد (شيرى لازاروس) ويكمل  الصلاة كالمعتاد..

وأن كان يوجد أيقونة للشعانين فيوقدون الشموع ويمضون نحوها وهم يرتلون لحن  الشعانين (افلوجى مينوس) ثم الطرح ثم اوشية الإنجيل ويطرح المزمور سنوياً  ويفسر الإنجيل عربيا ويرد بهذا المرد (شيرى لازاروس) ويكمل الصلاة  كالمعتاد..

وأن كان يوجد أيقونة للشعانين فيوقدون الشموع ويمضون نحوها وهم يرتلون لحن  الشعانين (افلوجى مينوس) ثم الطرح.. وهذا القانون (راشى اونوف سيون تى فاكى  – أفرحي وتهللى يا صهيون المدينة) وبعد ذلك يختم الصلاة بلحن البركة  كالمعتاد.. ويصرف الشعب إلى منزلهم بسلام ليستريحوا قليلاً.


تسبحة نصف الليل لعيد أحد الشعانين:

تقال ستة ابصاليات موجودة بكتاب دلال أسبوع الآلام ويلاحظ الأتى:





2- ابصالية ايكوتى تقال باللحن الفريحى. 3- يوجد طرح (موجود بكتاب دلال  أسبوع الآلام). 4- اللحن هنا لحن شعانينى، ثم يكمل كالمعتاد. 1- أن هناك  ثلاث ذكصولوجيات خاصة بالشعانين (موجودة بكتاب دلال أسبوع الآلام،  الابصلمودية السنوية).

رفع بخور باكر عيد أحد الشعانين: رفع بخور باكر عيد أحد الشعانين:
كالمعتاد مثل اى باكر فيما عدا الطريقة الفريحى وأوشية القرابين، حتى يقول  الكاهن افنوتى ناى نان (و هو رافع صليباً من سعف النخيل وأغصان الزيتون –  كذلك فى عشية) بالكبير فيرتل الشعب بالناقوس (أمين كيرياليسون كيرياليسون  كيرياليسون)
ثم يطوفون الهيكل ويقولون لحن الشعانين (افلوجى مينوس)
ثم يطرح الشعانين (اصعد على الجبال العالية)
ثم يطوفون البيعة ويرفع الكهنة البخور أمام الهيكل والأيقونات وهم يقرأون الفصول الخاصة بالدورة
وترتيبها كالأتى:

1- يقول الكاهن اوشية الإنجيل ويطرح المزمور دمجاً أمام الهيكل الكبير ثم  يقرأ الإنجيل من (يوحنا 1: 44 – 51) ثم يردد المرتلون بهذا الربع (بى افنو  ان زو اون...) ثم يرددون بالمرد الثابت وراء كل ربع وهو (أوصنا خين نى  انتشوسى).

2- يتجهون نحو بحرى ويقفون أمام أيقونة السيدة العذراء وبعد اوشية الإنجيل  وطرح المزمور دمجاً يقال الإنجيل من (لوقا 1: 39 – 56) ثم يردون بهذا المرد  (تين تشيسى أممو....) والمرد الثابت.

3- ثم يقفون أما أيقونة غبريال الملاك وبعد الاوشية وطرح المزمور يقال  الإنجيل من (لو 1: 26 – 38) ويردون بهذا الربع (غبريال بى انجيلوس)..  والمرد الثابت..

4- يقفون أمام أيقونة ميخائيل رئيس الملائكة وبعد الاوشية وطرح المزمور  دمجاً ويقرأ الإنجيل من (متى 13: 44-52) ثم يردون بهذا الربع (ميخائيل أب  أرخون..) والمرد الثابت..

5- يقفون أمام أيقونة مار مرقس الإنجيلي وتقال الاوشية ويطرح المزمور  دمجاً.. يقرأ الإنجيل من (لو 10: 1 – 12) ويرددون بهذا الربع (ماركوس بى  ابوسطولوس) والمراد الثابت.

6- يقفون أمام أيقونة الرسل بعد الاوشية وطرح المزمور دمجاً يقرأ الإنجيل  من (متى 10: 1 – 8) ويرون بهذا الربع (ايسوس بى اخرستوس..) والمراد  الثابت..

7- يقفون أمام أيقونة الشهيد العظيم مار جرجس (أو أى شهيد آخر) وبعد  الاوشية وطرح المزمور دمجاً يقرأ الإنجيل من (لوقا 21: 12 – 19) ويردون  بهذا الربع (شاشف ان رومبى..) والمرد الثابت..

8- يقفون أمام أيقونة الأنبا انطونيوس واى قديس آخر.. وبعد الاوشية  والمزمور يقرأ الإنجيل من (متى 16: 24 – 28). ويقولون هذا الربع (فول ايفول  خين نى نين هيت..) والمراد الثابت.

9 - يطوفون فى الكنيسة متجهين إلى الغرب ويقفون أمام بابها البحرى.. وبعد  الاوشية والمزمور يقرأ الإنجيل من (لو 13: 22 – 30) ويردون بهذا الربع  (اكشان اى خين تيك ماه اسنوتى) والمرد الثابت.

10- يسيرون إلى الغرب ويتوجهون إلى المغطس (اى موضوع اللقان) وبعد الاوشية  والمزمور يقرأ الإنجيل من (متى 3: 13 – 17).. ويردون بهذا الربع (اف مثيرى  انجى يؤانس) والمرد الثابت.

11- يسيرون إلى باب الكنيسة القبلى.. وبعد الاوشية والمزمور يقرأ الإنجيل  من (متى 21: 1 – 11) ويردون بهذا الربع (ف ايت هيمس هيجين نشيروبيم) والمرد  الثابت.

12- يقفون أمام أيقونة القديس يوحنا المعمدان سابق السيد المسيح.. وبعد  الاوشية والمزمور يقرأ الإنجيل من (لوقا 7: 28 – 35) ويردون بهذا الربع  (امبى واوت تونف هين نى جين ميس) والمرد الثابت.
و بعد انتهاء الدورة يقول الكاهن اوشية الإنجيل ويطرح المزمور قبطياً ثم  يقرأ الإنجيل قبطياً وعربياً (و هو إنجيل باكر الموجود فى القطمارس) وفى  نهايته يقول المرتلون مرد إنجيل باكر (اتفاش..) ثم يختمون الصلاة كالمعتاد  ويقرأون القانون والميمر.


----------



## حبة خردل (8 أبريل 2011)

القداس الآلهي لأحد الشعانين:-

تصلي الساعة الثالثة والسادسة – يقدم الحمل – لحن ني  سافيف تيرو – طاي شوري – الهيتينيات – وبعد الإبركسيس يقال لحن افلوجي  مينوس – أوشية الإنجيل فالمزمور بالحن السنجاري وإنجيل متى ومرقس ولوقا –  ثم أوشية الإنجيل ثانية ثم مزمور وإنجيل يوحنا الحبيب.. ويكمل القداس ويصلى  المزمور 150 باللحن الشعانيني... ثم صلاة الجناز العام دون ان تقال ثوك تي  تي جوم ...



ترتيب صلاة التجنيز العام:


 عندما ينتهى الكاهن من صلاة القداس ويبدأ توزيع الأسرار المقدسة يقول الشعب  المزمور 150 وأول ربع منه بلحن الشعانين وباقية دمجا يتم الرسم الكنسى فى  هذا اليوم إلى ما بعد التوزيع بالحان الفرح لأنه عيد سيدى.. وبعد ذلك يعمل  التجنيز العام.. وبعد ان يغسل الكاهن الاوانى ويديه لا يعطى تسريحاً للشعب  بل ينزل من الهيكل ويسدل عليه الستر ويبدأ فى صلاة التجنيز العام وبدايته  يقول مقدمة البولس بلحن التجنيز (أثفيتى أناستاسيس) ثم المقدمة المعتادة  (بافلوس أفوك امبين شويس) ثم البولس نفسه (انظر كتاب خدمة الشماس قبطى).

ثم يقول الكاهن اوشية الإنجيل ثم يقرأ المزمور والإنجيل قبطياً بلحن الحزن  ثم يفسر عربياً ويصلى الكاهن الثلاث اواشى الكبار: اوشية السلامة - أوشية  الآباء - أوشية الاجتماعات... ثم يقولون قانون الأيمان ثم يقول الكاهن  اوشية الراقدين.. وأبانا الذى فى السموات.. ثم التحاليل الثلاثة وبعدها  يرفع الكاهن الصليب ويقول بطريقة البصخة (افنوتى ناى نان) ويجاوبه الشعب  (كيرياليسون) اثنتى عشرة دفعة على الصفين ويختم الكاهن بالبركة المستخدمة  فى جمعة الآلام ثم يصرف الشعب.. وأمرت الكنيسة أن تصلى صلاة التجنيز على  إناء عادى به ماء ويرش منه على المصلين غير ان العامة لجهلهم السبب الذى  لأجله تصلى الكنيسة على هذا الماء يظنون انه لتكريس السعف ويحدثون ضوضاء  عظيمة والواقع انه لا يوجد فى طقس الكنيسة نظام لتكريس السعف برشه بالماء  إذ ان الماء الذى يرش هو كما ذكرناه ماء الجناز العام فحسب...!

و قد أوضحت بعض الكتب الطقسية انه يجب على كل الشعب المسيحى من رجال ونساء  وشباب وشابات ان يحضر هذا التجنيز العام لإنذارهم بأن أسبوع الآلام لا يحصل  فيه تجنيز أخر لأن هذا الأسبوع خاص بتذكار آلام رب المجد وموته.. وكذلك  لأنه كابد فيه الاما مرة فقد رتبت الكنيسة ألا تشترك فى حزن أخر غير حزنه..  وأيضا.. لأنها خصصت هذا الأسبوع لصرفه فى الصلاة والتسبيح والصوم وهى  حزينة على خطايانا مشتركة فى آلام الرب وقائلة لبنيها على لسان بولس "لأن  الحزن الذى بحسب مشيئة الله ينشئ توبة لخلاص بلا ندامة وأما حزن العالم  فينشئ موتاً"... (2 كو 7: 10).

مقدمة البولس (إزفيتي أناستاسيس) ثم قراءة البولس ثم أوشية الإنجيل ثم  المزمور والإنجيل والثلاث أواشي الكبار ثم قانون الإيمان ثم أوشية الراقدين  وأبانا الذي ثم التحاليل الثلاثة ثم قانون اسبوع الآلام في الختام ثم  البركة والانصراف لتبدأ البصخة...

في مساء اليوم... يرش الماء المصلى عليه صلوات الجناز العام للشعب وليس للسعف...



قراءات العيد:

العشية : (مز 88 : 26 ، 27) (مبارك الآتي باسم الرب باركناكم من بيت الرب  رتبوا عيداً في الواصلين إلى قرون المذبح)... وفي هذا إشارة لبيت عنيا التي  بقرب أورشليم وسماها قرون المذبح (الذبيحة)... (الإنجيل يو 12 : 1 – 11)  سكب مريم الطيب على السيد المسيح وتذمر يهوذا الخائن)



باكر: (مزمور 68 : 19 ، 25) (مبارك الرب الإله – مبارك الرب يوماً فيوماً –  إله اسرائل هو يعطي قوة وعزاءاً لشعبه – مبارك هو الله)... يتضح نداءات  الناس أمام خروف الفصح – البركة – قوة وعزاءً).

الإنجيل (لو 19 : 1 – 10) (لقاء المسيح مع زكا عند الجميزة التي تشير للصليب) حدث خلاص لهذا البيت.



القداس: مزمور الأناجيل الثلاثة: (مز 81 : 1 ، 2 ، 3) (بوقوا في رأس الشهر  بالبوق – وفوا عيدكم المشهور – ابتهجوا بالله معيننا – هللوا لإله يعقوب –  خذوا مزماراً واضربوا دفاً – مزماراً مطراً مع قيثار)

الأناجيل: مت 21 : 1 – 17 ، مر 11 : 1 – 11 ، لو 19 : 29 – 48 (أجداث  الدخول لأورشليم)... ويلاحظ هتاف الجماهير: أوصانا لابن داود – مبارك الآتي  باسم الرب ، أوصانا في الأعالي – مباركة مملكة أبينا داود الآتية باسم  الرب، سلام في السماء ومجد على الأرض)...

مزمور الإنجيل الرابع: (مزمور 65 : 1 ، 2) (لله ينبغي التسبيح يا الله في  صهيون – ولك نوفي النذور في أورشليم – استمع يا الله صلاتي لأنه إليك يأتي  كل بشر)

الإنجيل: (يو 12 : 12 – 19) (وهو الإنجيل الوحيد الذي ذكر الأتان والجحش  إبن أتان كرمز لليهود والأمم... انه شمولية الخلاص المقدم للجميع)...

الرسائل:

البولس: (1 كو 15 : 1 – 27) (عب 9 : 11 – 28) يتكلم عن الخلاص بدم المسيح  وليس بدم تيوس وعجول بسبب القيامة – فالذبيحة الحقيقية مرتبطة بقوة القيامة  وليس بمجرد سفك الدم فقط والموت...

الكاثوليكون: (1 بط 4 : 1 – 11) (الخدمة كوكلاء صالحين على نعمة الله –  فالمسيح مصدر الخلاص ونحن خدامه. فإذ قد تألم المسيح بالجسد فلنتسلح بهذه  الآلام فنستحق عمل النعمة ونخدم بها كوكلاء صالحين)

الابركسيس: (أع 28 : 11 – 31) (وهنا يقدم الفارق بين قساوة الشعب الرافضين  لخلاص المسيح طمسوا عيونهم وأصموا أذانهم لئلا يبصروا ويسمعوا فيرجعوا  وأشفيهم يقول الرب)

وهكذا تقدم القراءات وصفاً تفصيلياً لتسابيح الفرحين ورفض الآخرين الخلاص في دخول الرب لأورشليم...



صلاة الجناز العام: البولس : (1 كو 15 : 1 – 27) القيامة ، المزمور (65 : 1  ، 4) (طوبى لمن اخترتخ وقبلته ليسكن في ديارك إلى الأبد – ستشبع من خيرات  بيتك – قدوس هو هيكلك وعجيب بالبر) مختلف عن الجنازات العادية.

الإنجيل: (يو 5 : 19 – 29) ارتباط القيامة بالدينونة (وهذا تحذير وجب التنبيه إليه)

مجمل قراءات اليوم كحدث هو (الخلاص الذي قدمه الرب مبتدئاً بدخوله أورشليم)  وفرح الأبرار به ورفض الأشرار له... وكأنها دينونة مبكرة..


*رموز طقس آحد الشعانين:-*


1- ترتيل (أوصانا) فى أثناء الطواف (الدورة التى تعمل فى باكر العيد)  فلأنها الترنيمة النبوية الوحيدة (مز 118: 25، 26) التى لاقى بها الشعب  العبرانى رب المجد يوم دخوله أورشليم (مت 21: 9).

2- تقرأ الكنيسة فصلاً من الإنجيل فى كل زاوية من الزوايا الكنيسة فذلك لسببين:

A* للدلالة على وجوب انتشار الإنجيل فى كل أقطار الأرض الأربعة.

B* لأن كلا من الأناجيل الأربعة روى خبر دخول الرب يسوع أورشليم فهى تقرأ  فى كل جهة فصلاً منها إشارة إلى أن بناء المسيحية يشيد على هذه الأعمدة  الأربعة وبالتالى على يسوع نفسه حجر الزاوية (اف 2: 20) الذى نادى به الرسل  فى كل مكان (رو 10: 8) (كو 1: 23) وتنشد به الكنيسة الأن وإلى نهاية  الزمان.
3- الجناز العام : الغرض من عمل التجنيز العام فى هذا اليوم هو خشية ان  يموت أحد من الشعب فى أسبوع الآلام فلا يجب رفع بخور إلا فى يومى الخميس  والسبت.. فهذا التجنيز فى الأربعة أيام التى لا يجب رفع بخور فيها.. بل إذا  انتقل أحد من الشعب يحضرون به إلى البيعة وتقرأ عليه الفصول التى تناسب  التجنيز من غير رفع بخور... أيضاً في الجناز العام: بعد التوزيع لا يرش  الماء ولكن يصرف ملاك الذبيحة فقط....


----------



## حبة خردل (8 أبريل 2011)

*ماذا حــدث يوم الأربعاء ؟*

* قضي مخلصنا له المجد هذا اليوم فى بيت عنيا فى تعاليم تلاميذة وتطيمنهم وانه  لايتخلى عنهم ولما يذكر الكتاب انه عمل شيئا فى هذا اليوم ليشهر على انه  قصد لوحدة ولا نفرد عن الناس وتجنب الاجتماعات كما كان يستريح خروف الفصح  قبل ذبحة فى اليوم المعد له .*
* ترك السيد المسيح له المجد الهيكل عند مساء يوم الثلاثاء ورجع الى بيت ...عنيا  وفى نيته عدم العودة اليه البت وذلك بعد ان قابل اليهود ( هوذا بيتكم يترك  لكم خرابا لانى اقول لكم انكم لا تروننى من الان حتى تقولوا مبارك الاتى  باسم الرب) (1) مع انه هو ربه الحقيقى .*
* وقد بين ذلك بسلطانه عليه قبل  هذا بقولة لباعة الحمام ( ارفعوا هذة من ههنا. لاتجعلوا بيت ابى بيت تجارة  فتذكر تلاميذة انه مكتوب غيرة بيتك اكلتنى ) (2) وقد اثبت ذلك ايضا ان  دخولة اورشليم علانية بالاحتفال العظيم (3) ولكن حيث انه قد رفض من اليهود  رفضاً باتاً وقاطعه الرؤساء فتركهم السيد المسيح له المجد وترك المكان الذى  اختارة الرب ليضع اسمه علية الى الابد وكانه يقول ان البيت الذى كان لى  وانتم جعلتم العبادة فية صورية ريائيه ليس هو بيتى . فاتركه لكم خرابا وذلك  وفقا لما قاله الله قديما لسليمان ( ان كنتم تقبلون انتم او ابنائكم من  ورائى ولا تحفظون وصاياى فرائضى التى جعلتها امامكم بل تذهبون وتعبدون الهه  اخرى وتسجدون لها فانى اقطع اسرائيل عن وجه الارض التى اعطيتهم اياها  والبيت الذى قدسته لا سمى انفية من امامى. ويكون اسرائيل مثلا وهزأة فى  جميع الشعوب . وهذا البيت يكون عبرة. كل من يمر علية يتعجب ويصفر ويقولون  لماذا عمل الرب هكذا لهذة الارض ولهذا البيت. فيقولون من أجل انهم تركوا  الرب الههم الذى اخرج اباءهم من ارض مصر وتمسكوا بالهه اخرى وسجدوا لها  وعبدوها لذلك جلب الرب عليهم كل هذا الشر) (4) .*
* ففى هذا اليوم (  الابعاء ) ذهب يهوذا الاسخريوطى احد التلاميذ الى رؤساء الكهنة وقال لهم  ماذا تعطونى وانا اسلمه لكم فوعدوة ان يعطوة ثلاثين من الفضة تعادل ثلثمائة  وثلاثين قرشا صاغا فباع سيدة بهذة القيمة الدنئية الذى احبة وانتخبه ليكون  له تلميذاً وصيرةاميناً للصندوق وكان هذا لكى يتم ما قيل بالنبى القائل (  ان حسن فى اعينكم فاعطونى اجرتى والا فامتنعوا فوزنوا اجرتى ثلاثين من  الفضة فقال لى الرب القها الى الفخارى الثمين الكريم الذى تثمنونى به.  فاخذت الثلاثين من الفضة والقيتها الى الفخارى فى بيت الرب ) (5) وبعدما  اسلمه لهم راى نفسة انه قد دين فمضى توا وردا لهم الفضة التى اخذها منهم  ثمن سيدة الكريم قائلا قد اخطأت اذا سلمت دماً بريئاً . فقالوا ماذا علينا  انت ابصر . فطرح الفضة فى الهيكل وانصرف . ثم مضى وخنق نفسة*
* فأخذ رؤساء  الكهنة الفضة وقالوا لا يحل ان نلقيها فى الخزانة لانها ثمن دم فتشاورا  واشتروا بها حقل الفخارى مقبرة للغرباء لهذ سمى هذا الحقل حقل دم الى هذا  اليوم (6) فتم على يهوذا ما قيل على لسان داود النبى( لانه قد انفتح على فم  الشرير وفم الغش. تكلموا معى بلسان كذب بكلام بغض احاطوا بى وقاتلونى بلا  سبب بدل محبتى يخاصموننى فاقم انت علية شريراً وليقف شيطانا ًعن يمينة.*
* اذا حوكم فليخرج مذنبا وصلاتة فلتكن خطيئة. لتكن ايامه قليلة واسقفيته ياخذها اخر.*
* ليكن  بنوة ايتاماً وامراته ارملة. لياتيه بنوه تيهانا ويستطعوا. ويلتمسون خبزاً  من خربهم ... لتنقرض ذريته فى الجيل القادم ليمحى اسمهم ليذكر اسم ابائة  لدى الرب ولا تمحى خطية امه... فاحب اللعنة فاتته ولم يصل للبركة فتباعدت  عنه ولبس اللعنة مثل الثوب ودخلت مثل الماء فى امعائة ومثل الزيت فى  عظامه... هذة اجرة مبغطى من عند الرب واجرة المتكلمين شرا على نفسى) (7)*
* وذكر  ايضا فى اعمال الرسل ( ايها الرجال الاخوة كان ينبغى ان يتم هذا المكتوب  الذى سبق الروح القدس فقال بفم داود عن يهوذا الذى صار دليلا للذين قبضوا  على يسوع اذا كان معدوداً بيننا وصار له نصيب فية هذة الخدمة. فان هذا  اقتنى حقلا من اجرة الظلم واذ سقط على وجهه انشق من الوسط فانسكبت احشاءة  كلها.*
* وصار ذلك معلوما ًعند جميع سكان اورشليم حتى دعى ذلك الحقل فى  لغتهم حقل دماً اى حقل دم . لانه مكتوب فى سفر المزامير لتصل دارة خرابا  ولا يكن فية ساكن ولياخذ خدمتة اخر .) (8)*



* يتبادر للذهن انه  اذا كان لابد ان يسلم السيد المسيح لليهود ليصلب ان لما يكن يهوذا كان  بغيرة والنصوص الالهية تشير الى كل ما يعملة يهوذا فما هو ذنبة وما هى  خطيته ولماذا يهلك.*
* الجواب ان الله العالم بكل شئ قبل كونه سبق فاوحى عن  افواة عبيدة الانبياء كل حياة الفادى على الارض. وذلك من بدء بشارة الملاك  للسيدة العذراء الى اليوم الذى ارتفع فية الى السماء. وارسل الروح القدس  على التلاميذ. فكل الذين عاملوا السيد المسيح بالخير او بالشر. عملوا ذلك  مخيرين لا مصيرين. ولم يرغموا على فعل ما اتوة. فعلم الله لم يكن سبباً فى  تصرفات هؤلاء الناس . فالانباء بيهوذا وجميع ما تعلق به فى كتب الانبياء  فعلة مخيراً مريداً ولم يرغم على شئ منه. لم يضع فى نفسة ان يفع ذلك  اتماماً لنبوات الانبياء. لانة ينبغى للانسان ان ينقل الصلاح ويتجنب الشر  فالله لم يرد ان ينتقم من القاتل كون انه قاتل . ولكن قال لقايين: الذى  يقتلك ينتقم منه سبعه اضعاف. فكم يكون من سلم دماً برئياً ومكرماً كما فى  حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس حباً فى ثلاثين من الفضة ابتغاة للربح الدنيوى فعقابه  هو صادر عن العدل الالهى لتسليمه سيدة البار. وهكذا كثيرون كيهوذا يبيعون  سيدهم المسيح باقل مما باعه به يهوذا فانه يسعون وراء الكسب العالمى باى  طريق كان ويتحايلون بشتى الطرق حتى يصلوا الى اغراضهم وفتراهم يغشون  ويكذبون ويتعقلون ويعيشون بلا ضمير خادعين مغرربن بالنفوس البريئة*
* وأيضا حدث فيه*
* اعتكف  السيد المسيح طوال هذا اليوم فى قرية بيت عنيا ، بعد أن ترك الهيكل مساء  يوم الثلاثاء ، وفى نيته عدم العودة إليه البتة ، وذلك بعد أن قال لليهود "  هوذا بيتكم يترك لكم خرابا لأنى أقول لكم أنكم لا تروننى من الآن حتى  تقولوا مبارك الآتى باسم الرب ...... ( مت 23 : 38 - 39 ) ونلاحظ هنا أن  يسوع قال لليهود : " بيتكم " .... ولم يقل " بيت أبى " ... للدلالة على بدء  تخلى رب المجد عن الأمة اليهودية التى رفضته .*

* من خلال مطالعتنا للبشائر الأربعة نستخلص حوادث هذا اليوم :*

* 1- تطييب قدم السيد المسيح*

* +  انجيلا معلمنا متى ( 26 : 6 – 13 ) . ومعلمنا مرقس ( 14 : 3 – 9 ) ،  يذكران لنا حادثة سكب قارورة الطيب على رأس مخلصنا فى بيت سمعان الأبرص ..  وهى غير مريم أخت لعازر التى سكبت الطيب يوم السبت على قدمى الرب ومسحتهما  بشعر رأسها ، فى بيت لعازر .*

* 2-خيانة يهوذا الاسخريوطي*

* +  الحادثة الثانية فتشترك الأناجيل الأربعة فى ذكرها وهى خيانة يهوذا  الأسخريوطى واتفاقه مع رؤساء الكهنة وقواد الجند على الثمن ليسلمهم المخلص (  مت 16 : 14 ) ، ( مر 14 : 10 – 11 ) ، ( لو 12: 3 – 6 ) ، ( يو 13 : 1*
* ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
* تأمل فى يوم الاربعاء*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/250602926/1a27515c/_301_______.html*
* ترنيمة التجارب*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/250605610/4ee2d82e/_305___.html*
* ترنيمة صممت أذناى*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/250608048/cba90036/_307____.html*
* ها اتى بطيبى*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/104461627/3363cb00/___online.html?s=1*
* مقدمة الطرح*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/250610062/e19e8af5/_313___.html*
* نهاية الطرح*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/250610830/7cf44e24/_314___.html*
* ختام الطرح*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/250611546/6ab289e0/_315___.html*
* لحن إبؤرو الحزاينى*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/250611835/b422ddce/_321____.html*
* ترنيمة خيانة يهوذا*
* http://www.mediafire.com/error.php?errno=320*
* ترنيمة يهوذا كليب*
* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhDAVi560Kg*
* +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
* لماذا سمى يوم اربعاء البصخة بأربعاء أيوب ؟*

* وربما كانت تسميته بأربعاء أيوب، ترجع إلى سببين:*


* أ- كانت تُقرأ في هذا اليوم الصديق. وكله قصة ألم.*


* ب- للرموز التي يرمز بها أيوب الصديق في آلامه إلى المسيح.*


* وهي كثيرة نذكر من بينها:*


* ا- تعرُّض أيوب الصديق إلى آلام تفوق الوصف، وكذلك المسيح.*


* 2- كان أيوب رجلاً "كاملاً ومستقيماً.." بشهادة الله نفسه عنه. وكذلك*
* كان المسيح (بصورة مطلقة طبعاً) والقياس مع الفارِق في كل التشبيهات.*


* 3- حدثت تجربة أيوب بسبب حسد الشيطان له. وكذلك حدثت آلام المسيح بإيعاز من*
* الشيطان، الذي دخل في قلب يهوذا، والذي دخل في قلوب باقي أعدائه.*


* 4- أيوب جُرِح من أصحابه الثلاثة. والمسيح جُرِح في بيت أحبائه.*


* 5- تجربة أيوب إنتهت بالخير، ورد له الله كل ما كان له ضِعفاً. والسيد المسيح*
* إنتهى صلبه وموته بالقيامة المجيدة وبخلاص العالم كله*

* ونحن إذ نذكر*
* آلام المسيح، وآلام أيوب الصديق، نتعزّى في كل ألم ونُعَزّي الآخرين أيضاً.*

* هَنيئًا لِمن يُؤدِّبُهُ اللهُ، ومَنْ لا يَرفُضُ مَشورةَ القديرِ.*
* يجرَحُ ولكِنَّهُ يُضَمِّدُ، ويضربُ ويَداهُ تَشفيانِ.*
* +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
* يوم الاربعاء من البصخة المقدسة*
* http://www.4shared.com/file/189232400/228b51b9/____s.html?s=1*
* ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*​


----------



## حبة خردل (8 أبريل 2011)

*Habet 5ardel*






*Habet 5ardel*



*Under Construction*
​


----------



## حبة خردل (8 أبريل 2011)

*Habet 5ardel*






*Habet 5ardel*




​


----------



## soso a (8 أبريل 2011)

معلومات قيمه​


----------



## حبة خردل (18 أبريل 2011)

*تأملات روحية*
​


----------



## حبة خردل (27 أبريل 2011)

* سر ارتباط عيد شم النسيم المصري بعيد القيامة المجيد :-*

*أولاً: عيد شمّ النسيم هو عيد مصري قديم، كان أجدادنا المصريون يحتفلون به مع مطلع فصل الربيع.

وكلمة "شم النسيم" هي كلمة قبطية (مصرية)، ولا تعني "استنشاق الهواء الجميل"، بل تعني: "بستان الزروع"..  "شوم" تعني "بستان"، و"نيسيم" تعنى "الزروع"..  وحرف "إن" بينهما للربط مثل of في الإنجليزية..  فتصير الكلمة "شوم إن نسيم" بمعنى "بستان الزروع"..  وقد تطوَّر نطق الكلمة مع الزمن فصارت "شم النسيم" التي يظن الكثيرون أنها كلمة عربية، مع انها في الأصل قبطية (مصرية)..

ثانياً: بعد انتشار المسيحية في مصر حتى غطتها بالكامل في القرن الرابع، واجه المصريون مشكلة في الاحتفال بهذا العيد (شم النسيم)، إذ أنه كان يقع دائماً داخل موسم الصوم الكبير المقدس الذي يسبق عيد القيامة المجيد..  وفترة الصوم Fasting تتميَّز بالنُسك الشديد والاختلاء والعبادة العميقة، مع الامتناع طبعاً عن جميع الأطعمة التي من أصل حيواني..  فكانت هناك صعوبة خلال فترة الصوم في الإحتفال بعيد الربيع، بما فيه من انطلاق ومرح وأفراح ومأكولات..  لذلك رأى المصريون المسيحيون وقتها تأجيل الاحتفال بعيد الربيع (شم النسيم) إلى ما بعد فترة الصوم، واتفقوا على الاحتفال به في اليوم التالي لعيد القيامة المجيد، والذي يأتي دائماً يوم أحد، فيكون عيد شم النسيم يوم الإثنين التالي له.*


----------

